# cutaneous epitheliotropic T-cell lymphoma



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My last Golden, Luke, was treated with Lomustine for a different cancer. He needed an appetite stimulant as we went along with the treatment. Of course, if she's not eating let your oncologist know. Best wishes for your sweet girl.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. Years ago I had a dog with Mycosis Fungoides. In retrospect, he first started showing signs when he was 2 and a half years old. Vet thought it was allergies, so we went with some allergy treatments. He was given allergy shots for a year to no avail, so I referred myself to a veterinary dematologist. He was put on an ostrich and sweet potato diet for 3 mo. but it was no help. He was tested for low thyroid, cushings and pemphigus, negative for all. Finally a punch biopsy of the skin was done and he was finally diagnosed. He was put on lomustine every 3 weeks like your dog. He threw up the evening of his first dose. After that, he didn't have much in the way of stomach upset, only intermittent pickiness. He also was given SAMe and Vit e. (SAMe is an ingredient in Denamarin.) Looks like you dog is recieving a similar treatment as my dog did 17 years ago. My dog also got safflower oil. We fed our boy Hill's N/D (a prescription diet no longer available.) We also made him stir fry made with cauliflower and brussels sprouts fried in safflower oil. We added this to his food. When he got picky, I would stir some cottage cheese into his safflower oil and add that to his food. I basically gave him pretty much anything to keep him eating. He even got Alpo Special Cuts and Little Ceasar's. We bought some black walnut salve and put a small dab on each of his lesions (he had many of them) and that actually helped clear them up for a time. The only bad thing about the salve is that it didn't smell good. He lived for 10 more months after we started treatment.(He was 5 years old when we lost him.) My vet specialist was amazed. Keep in mind he wasn't treated until well into his disease. Hopefully your Emma will have alot more time with you. I wish you the very best of luck with your girl.


----------

